# Is it possible to never see the vet with a rabbit?



## Tweetiepy (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone have a rabbit that has never needed to see the vet - how often should your unsick rabbit see the vet. If they're okay, do they need to see them yearly anyways?

Is it possible to have a healthy rabbit that's never seen the vet?


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 21, 2010)

One of my boys has never been to the vet except to be neutered. Unless there are reasons, like small signs,I don't feel it is necessary. However, a lot of people like to take thier rabbits to a yearly check up because they are prey animals and can hide illness very well.

I only had to take my other boy, Kinobe, to the vet to get his ear checked out (It was bit by the other male in a fight) and to get nuetered.

Chewy, my female has been in and out of the vet because of her head tilt.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 21, 2010)

Personally, I believe that all rabbits should go to the vet once a year for a check up. When we got Hannah she was acting like a perfectly normal rabbit, but when I took her in for a check up she had molar problems that needed to be dealt with. I think situations like that can arise where the owner can't see an issue, but a vet can - in our case, the vet was able to fix her teeth and she hasn't had a problem since. I would've hated to know she was in pain and I hadn't taken her.

Other than that incident, neither of our rabbits have "needed" the vet. Otto has never had a health concern. However, I'm glad that we have a relationship with a vet and am willing to spare the money to take them in once a year.

eta: I had dogs growing up and I never thought twice about taking them in for yearly check ups. I guess with dogs you need vaccines and things, but I see rabbits as the same type of pet that could benefit from a yearly visit.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 21, 2010)

Pebbles was always sick (head tilts, sneezing) and I had frequent visits to the vets.
Bebe was at the vet only once for her spay.

It depends how well you know rabbits and how to treat them.

I have a good relationship with many vets in town, and able to get prescriptions without them seeing my rabbits. Also I am able to talk to the shelter vets and experienced breeders should any problemsoccur. So I am in a position to decide if a vet visit is warranted.

I do recommend a yearly visit to know your vet and to have a record of your bunnies health for anyone who wants to maintain a healthy bunny.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 21, 2010)

My rabbits only see a vet when they have an ailment that I am unable to treat myself (either for lack of knowledge or because the meds are not available to me).

In all the years I've had rabbits, I've probably been to the vet with one 2-3 times. So yes, you can keep healthy rabbits without vet visits. In the U.S. there are no necessary vaccines or anything. So I don't really see the need, I know my rabbits well enough and have knowledge of enough ailments to care for them myself.


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 21, 2010)

i think they should see a vet 100%.

at least once a year for a check up not to mention vaccinations and boosters


----------



## thatcrazybunny (Dec 22, 2010)

i say visit the vet if you dont know what to look for when it comes to infections and illnesses and such. if you dont want to go to the vet yearly, at least have a line you can call for questions when things arise and have a bit of money in a jar for the odd emergencies. but above all, check over your rabbit often and if you find anything that wasn't there before or you think something is weird or different or anything like that, ask about it and research it thoroughly. as well have an emergency medical kit, such as a syringe for hand feeding water and such and certain meds (though i suggest having those anyways in case the vet office is closed. keep in mind though when i say meds i mean like vitamins and such, NOT injections. do not use any hard meds until told to by a vet after having bunny checked out and properly diagnosed, though i'm sure you know this lol). i'd say more but i have the feeling i've said enough as it is lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 24, 2010)

Like Myia said, it is possible for a rabbit to never "need" to see a vet if they seem healthy and acting normal, eating, pooping normally. It's recommended that you have a yearly check-up. Although, I'm guilty of not doing yearly check-ups if my buns are acting normally.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think for sure a rabbit should have a yearly checkup. Like was mentioned previously there are some things a vet can see (early) that we just can't without vet equipment. I don't know anyone who owns a scope to see the molars well etc. 
And also rabbits are so good at hiding illnesses. 

Pippin goes at least three times a year for his vaccinations, and so I usually just say a problem if I have it at one of those, but if I really want something checked out, then I would go straight to the vets. 
Benji goes every month or so for teeth trimming, and has been for the past 7 or 8 months, and will continue to for another few months to hopefully clear up his problems (they are clearing up really well at the moment), and he also goes for his vaccinations, and for anything else.

I'm the kind of owner who is much more happy to 'waste' the money going to the vets even if it turns out to be nothing, rather than leave it and it turn out to be something.

But in essence it is 'possible' to never see a vet with a rabbit, and for the rabbit to live a long healthy life.

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2010)

Our vet wants to see them once a year for a check up, but we usually only go if they have something we can't treat or to get neutered. Since our "money tree" died vet bills can be painful.


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 24, 2010)

Kari never went the vet for 6 years, tillshe got sick, she only lived another 6 months after that. Jenny and Peepers go yearly, because I am paranoid now since they hide illness so well lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Our vet wants to see them once a year for a check up, but we usually only go if they have something we can't treat or to get neutered. Since our "money tree" died vet bills can be painful.


Being a student makes it also incredibly painful  so I totally get you on this.

Jen


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's how I see it. If u take them in for a "yearly" "check-up" ok? Everythings fine they say. Always. So, I don't see the point, cuz even if something is lurking, they won't test for such things...imo

(and to add: My vet always looks at their butt? Wth? Never got that, unless I said he's cleaning that or itching at that unnormally..wth?)


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 27, 2010)

I took my rescues in to the vet because usually there was something going on and they needed some kind of meds, but my breeding/show stock, not really unless there was a slight difference in normal behavior and I *personally* couldn't find anything wrong. I'm very used to treating teh rabbits after the many years i spent rescue and rehoming rabbits.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 28, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Here's how I see it. If u take them in for a "yearly" "check-up" ok? Everythings fine they say. Always. So, I don't see the point, cuz even if something is lurking, they won't test for such things...imo
> 
> (and to add: My vet always looks at their butt? Wth? Never got that, unless I said he's cleaning that or itching at that unnormally..wth?)


My vet looks at their molars. The first time I took Hannah in she needed to have her molars trimmed and I hadn't seen any symptoms. For that alone I'm willing to take them in once a year.


----------



## Kimmerre (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm on the fence about it. I took my bun in to get spayed, then again when she got sick from the bedding I was using in her cage. In fact my vet said it had nothing to do with her bedding, and if it wasn't for this website she might have died beceause everyone on here said otherwise. (I can't thank everyone enough of how much this website helped me through that tough time!) I listened to the people on here (not my vet) and she got better.

The only thing he checked was her teeth, and felt her belly when she was sick. Her teeth were in excellent condition, so I continue to check her teeth often to make sure they aren't growing too long.

If I had a more experienced Bunny vet available to me I would probably do yearly check-ups, but now knowing that my vet didn't know what he was talking about I don't see the point (plus it can be expensive).


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 29, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here's how I see it. If u take them in for a "yearly" "check-up" ok? Everythings fine they say. Always. So, I don't see the point, cuz even if something is lurking, they won't test for such things...imo
> ...



Same!!! First trip I ever took Pippin to the vets he had to have his incisors trimmed, and I didn't even know they needed to be done because I still wasn't quite used to teeth problems then. I have all too much *unwanted* experience with them now though . Then on another 'yearly' check up he had very full scent glands that needed to be cleaned, which I didn't notice.

AngelnSnuffy- my vet always checks the bum. I guess to look at scent glands and just check everything is okay down there. He also checks their genitals too. It's incredibly thorough, but for spending money taking them to the vets I would expect a thorough examination! The vet always checks the molars, the heart, weighs them and checks the stomach area which I never really knew why, but they sit and feel all round the stomach and back end.

Jen


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 29, 2010)

When they feel around the belly they could possibly detect something like an enlarged liver or painful place that may indicate an issue (such as with the digestive system which is so sensitive in rabbits). As long as you have an experienced vet that knows what they are feeling and looking for I think it is worth a yearly check.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2010)

It is debatable. I have treated so much that unless I feel it is needed they don't go in. For some they never have an issue and I know instantly when something is wrong. Some the stress of the trip is very bad. The three head-tilt bunnies do HORRIBLE on drives so why would I do that to them? If Ringo shows any signs the vet just calls in the meds.

I do take each bunny atleast once so the vet can see them and have a base line to work with. I weigh them monthly. Check them monthly myself. Slight change in eatting they get monitored. I know my bunnies.

Side note.... My vet is $62 for a visit... Multiply that by 8. 7 bunnies and the dog (which she has shots.) I'd rather have the money for when it is really needed.


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 31, 2010)

my rabbit vet has a multi pet discount, so as long as I bring Jenny and Peepers at once, I get out cheaper then taking just 1.

I understand about doing stuff at home though, I am like that with my dogs, I rarly go to the vet for anything, I have treated so many injuries that nothing phases me anymore..dog has a giant hole in her leg? huh...we got any glue? lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 1, 2011)

I think experience is a big factor. I am more confident with knowing what to do for my cats because I have had them for years and know more about feline health issues. I'm so new to rabbits that I want someone with more experience to take a look.


----------

